# Nissan Terrano



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi, I have a 1992 Nissan Terrano (non U.S. Pathfinder) with a NapsZ24 engine. I decided to post this here since most people do not check out the Xterra, Pathfinder forums. I need help in deciding an engine swap fro my truck. I have listed the engines as the following and later cite the probably problems of instalation. Ok here goes:

1. L18 head on a KA24 block
2. SR20DET engine
3. VG30
4. VG30TT
5. KA24E with the 16 valve head DOHC
6. RB26DETT

problems with each swap are the following:

1. I know the l18 head and KA24 block will fit but what kind of management should I use? A brand new ECU perhaps?

2. Will the SR20DET work well when I engage 4WD? How will I program it to work with my gear case? 

3. I know ithe VG30 fits but not a huge increase in power.

4. VG30TT will fit but engine management is an issue as well as cost for the engine itself. Also have to change the tranny.

5. The KA24E doesn't seem to have any problems with the swap except getting the computer to work with my truck.

6. The RB26DETT will cost too much and needs new axles, diferencials, tranny, etc etc etc....

So please help me out.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

IMO, i would check into an SR20VE with VVT. this motor has mad torque! in a 4x4!? that would be bad ass. also, you don't have to mess with any turbo stuff for big hp gains. the newer stock sr20ve has like 219 hp and 232 torque? i think this is close, check out the sr20 forum. they have a section on the ve motor. i've heard these are great off roading motors. hope this helps. oh yeah, its is also less than many of those on your list. at least the turbo's it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks LexKyB13. I can't believe the SR20VE engine makes 187hp NA! I remember seeing one in a junkyard here for around $1500, so with no doubt I'll check it out. To bad the SR20VET engine isn't offered in the Xtrail here. They just have the 2.2 turbodiesel and a 1.8 from the Sentra which makes 130hp which is to low for my application. The Xtrail diesel does have a 6speed so I'll check if the bellhousing connects with the SR20VE. The only problem I have now is engine management, how will I pull it off? Any suggestions?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*How about VQ?*

Where are you located? Sounds like you are somewhere in Europe. Did you ever think about swaping a newer VQ motor in your car that was originaly equipped on Maxima QX? VQ are much lighter and well designed engine. I think it will be the excellent choice for your Terrano if you can make it fit. If you can fit VG engine no problem, VQ should be pretty straightforward.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 I live in Central America. VQ engines are not very common around here as the Maxima was not sold here until about 3 years ago, making junkyard engines scarce and pricey. SR20's on the other hand are more easily found since the Primera has been sold here longer. I did managed to find a VG30 from a comparable japanese front clip off a Terrano, but the engine seems to be very worn and the block is oxidized, probably requiring sandblasting which is not cheap here. Also there was no ECU and the seller wants to bundle sell it with the automatic tranny which I don't want. I was thinking about shoehorning a new VQ35 but the price quote from the dealer is ludicrous (I tried buying some wheels from a new Nissan Pathfinder and the price for EACH wheel was $700, so you can imagine the price of the complete engine with ECU).


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

the solution to your ecu problem is JWT. they now have the ability to reprogram an sr20 ecu ( i think its sr20) to work with the sr20ve and make the most of the vvt. also, did you say you could get an sr20ve for 1500! damn, is there any way you can look for an sr16ve motor for me? i'll pay shipping if you find one. but this is up to you. thanks, ~mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks again LexKyB13 but what I want is the stock ECU of the Z24 to be able to work with the SR20. I've been reading up on some websites and I don't think 4WD functions are incorporated into the ECU so that takes my first worry away. The other problem is which ECU to use? Should I reprogram the SR20VE ECU with JWT, or should I find a way to make it work with the stock harness? I think it will be impossible with my stock ECU since my engine is carburated and the SR20 is fuel injected. Any suggestions? Should I email JWT and ask for help? Oh and LexKyB13, I would be more than happy to get an engine for you but I don't have any way to ship it. This country's postal system is one of the most archaic and unreliable in the world so no way I would trust it with my money, and even less with yours. Sorry. Also the Nissan Sentra and Almeras sold here don't have the sr16ve, they have the more common 1.8 engine (sorry don't know the designation) that only makes 110hp. Even the low emissions Sentra in the States makes more hp at 122!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i understand completely, just a thought, but thanks anyway. about the ecu, i would definitely email JWT. start a thread about this in one of the forums, ask around, i'm sure somebody can have some valuable imput. keep me informed, i'd like to know what you end up with!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks, I will don't worry. Right now I'm replacing the whole front right suspension thanks to a tire blow out, and had to buy 4 new wheels (stock old Pathfinder units because of the price) since the one with the blow out tire bent out of shape. The blow out also took out my right front fender so I have to have that replaced or repaired too. Right now I'm gathering info about the engine swap becuase right after these things are squared away I want to tackle the engine next. I overhualed the engine 2 years ago, but it seems rather obvious that the job was done "inappropriately". In other words, the shop left the old piston rings which has caused oil leaks which are showing as blue smoke out of my tailpipe and decreased engine power. So i know I have to pull out the engine sooner or later and prefer to stick something in their than can at least move the hulk over 90mph respectively (and why not give other newer SUVs a run for their money). Until I get the suspension and body dialed in, I'll just have to live with addind two more quarts of oil each month. Thanks for all the help everyone, I'll be sure to keep you posted Mike. I'll probably be adding Rancho shocks and the new suspension pieces this week so I'll post it at the 4x4 forum.


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

VVL


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Hi, I have a 1992 Nissan Terrano (non U.S. Pathfinder) with a NapsZ24 engine. I decided to post this here since most people do not check out the Xterra, Pathfinder forums. I need help in deciding an engine swap fro my truck. I have listed the engines as the following and later cite the probably problems of instalation. Ok here goes:
> 
> 1. L18 head on a KA24 block
> 2. SR20DET engine
> ...



Man what a really old post  Some things I've learned about the engine options I put up on my list after searching the net or seeing first hand:

1. L18 head on a KA24 block: L18 Head flows better and no king of engine management problems with my Z24S asi it's carburated with no ECU.

2. SR20DET: Will not fit if I keep my transfer case. And even without the transfer case I may need to punch out the firewall. 

3. VG30E: Probably will go with this option as it's the easiest to fit and with some "Kojimatizing" could make out a good hp/tq number.

4. VG30DETT: Will only fit if the turbos are not included, defeating the initial purpose of the swap.

5. KA24E: Have to swap in ECU along with the engine plus do the wiring all for an ubsustancial gain of only 15 hp at the most from my stock Z24S.  

6. RB26DETT: No space, pricey, crazy, what else to add?

I decided just on buying a new truck (Nissan X-Trail) and have put the swap project to the backburner.


----------

